# Desconectar circuito por caida de tension



## galena (Feb 5, 2008)

tengo un montaje wifi en la montaña que funciona a 12 v la baterria me da para 10 dias (bateria de coche) al tiempo de 10 dias  la remplazo .pero a veces por motivos de trabajo no puedo i pueden pasar  11.12.o.13 dias entonces algun circuito de poco consumo que al bajar una tension determinada 11.2v por ejem...desconecte la bateria asi no se agotaria demasiado i el punto de acceso no no mediera problemas de configuracion --  gracias --


----------



## El nombre (Feb 5, 2008)

Con un zener y dos transistor (con alguna resistencia) podrias hacer lo que quieres.

En la base polariza con la R limitando la intenidad y el zener un transistor NPN. este da paso a un PNP o mosfet que hace de interruptor. cuando baje de la V del zener te cortará. 
Calculando un poco ( solo un poco) puedes reducir el consumo a uA.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 5, 2008)

Esto es algo parecido a lo que te comenta El Nombre, al bajar la tension de la baterria a 12 v se corta la alimentacion. Si fuera demasiado critico, solo habria que cambiar el zener por uno de menor voltaje

10 V : 1N5240
11 V : 1N5241


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 7, 2008)

Se olvidan de la histéresis.
Mientras haya un consumo hay una caida de tensión, cuando cortan el consumo, la tensión sube lo suficiente para volver a disparar el circuito.
Hablando de disparo, yo pondría un SCR, cosa que una vez disparado quede en ese estado.


----------



## galena (Feb 7, 2008)

como seria si el circuito tuviera una placa solar .es decir placa con bateria cuando la bateria esta cargada  (por el sol ) ok pero cuanbo baja la tension que se desconecte el circuito i al tiempo que tenga la tension prefigada por la carga del sol. que se vuelva a conetar. seria asi 12v ok ,10.5 v desconexion ,sube el  voltage por el sol 12.7v se vuelve a conectar  ¿ algun esquema?


----------



## El nombre (Feb 7, 2008)

Eso lo puedes conseguir con un diodo.

Muy buen apunte Nilfred. como me encantan esos apuntes. 

La descompensacion que habra (de cabeza) en la bateria del tener o no consumo va a ser despreciable ya que el consumo que tiene no es elevado (de cabeza ya que no se indican consumos ni capacidades).

Saludos

PD me ha encantado el comentario. Tomo buena nota.


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 7, 2008)

A ojo de buen cubero, le doy 5v 2.5A al D-Link DI-524 ese.
Batería de coche mínima: 12v 65Ah
10 días × 24 h = 240 h
240 h * 2.5 A = 600 Ah (lineal)
240 h * 1.3 A = 312 Ah (switching η=80%)


----------



## galena (Feb 8, 2008)

concretamente el circuito en cuestion es un punto de acceso con voltage de trabajo 12v i una intensidad de 350mA de consumo en tonces desearia poner un circuito que regulado que a 10.5v se desconecte de la baterria i cuando la placa solar la carge a 12.7 se conecte otra vez( tensiones aproximadas) ¿ alguna idea ? el circuito de fogonazo solo lo apaga el punto de acceso. pero como encenderlo ? gracias


----------



## Bobi (Feb 8, 2008)

Hola, creo que esto te va a servir bien, encima que no consume casi nada. Un saludo.


----------



## galena (Feb 9, 2008)

mañana lo monto el cicuito  gracias


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 9, 2008)

El circuito de bobi está mal.
El IRFZ44N, es un MOSFET de canal N, necesita en su Gate 10v mas que en Source. No veo un oscilador o un circuito elevador que genere esa tensión.
Ahora, si movemos la carga arriba del MOSFET en vez de debajo puede andar, pero si de entrada estaba mal... ya desconfio de la fuente.

4011: Quad 2 input NAND Gate (CMOS)
Ojo que la tensión lógica para un 1 puede variar. Me gustaría tener una buena explicación del circuito.


----------



## Bobi (Feb 9, 2008)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> El circuito de bobi está mal.
> El IRFZ44N, es un MOSFET de canal N, necesita en su Gate 10v mas que en Source. No veo un oscilador o un circuito elevador que genere esa tensión.
> Ahora, si movemos la carga arriba del MOSFET en vez de debajo puede andar, pero si de entrada estaba mal... ya desconfio de la fuente.
> 
> ...



Con lo del  IRFZ44N - totalmente de acuerdo, es un error de dibujo, la carga debe estar arriba.

Lo de tecion logica - no creo que va a faltar, como es un poco debajo de 0.5 de la tensión - seguro que no puede interpretarce como "0" logico, y aunque no llega a nivel de "1" puro, no es critico, por si a caso es razonable disminuir R2 a 1 k.

Gracias por tu atensión


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 9, 2008)

¿Y de donde sacas la alimentación para el 4011?
No vive solo de la lógica, hay que darle de comer una tensión contínua y constante.


----------



## Bobi (Feb 9, 2008)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> ¿Y de donde sacas la alimentación para el 4011?
> No vive solo de la lógica, hay que darle de comer una tensión contínua y constante.



Es que la parte esta no se desconnecta de la bateria, y 10voltios restantes son mas  que suficientes para 4011


----------



## Bobi (Feb 10, 2008)

Pues para evitar el rollo con MDP y tensiónes adicionales, convertí el esquema en lo  que veis,  pues con este potente  PDP Darlington seguro que va a funcionar.
http://img264.imageshack.us/img264/2654/capturer3qx7.jpg
E l funcionamiento es bastante fácil:
1 – batería esta en plena carga, 13.5 V, D1 y D2 abiertos, el biestable en el nivel “1” lógico, llave OI Q2 abierto, carga conectada.
2 – batería se descarga por debajo de 13 V, se sierre D1, pero el biestable sigue en el nivel “1” lógico, llave OI Q2 abierto, carga conectada.
3 - batería se descarga por debajo de 11 V, se sierre D2, el biestable pasa en el nivel “0” lógico, llave OI Q2 cerrado, carga desconectada.
4 – La batería se recarga, por encima de 11 V, se abra D2, el biestable sigue en el nivel “0” lógico, llave OI Q2 cerrado, carga desconectada.
5 – la recarga de batería alcanza 13V, se abre D1, el biestable pasa en el nivel “1” lógico, llave OI Q2 abierto, carga conectada.

Pues, de esta manera se puede escoger el histéresis deseado, parece más lógico  poner 1N5243 como D1 y 1N5241 como D2

 Un saludo cordial


----------



## Bobi (Feb 10, 2008)

Bobi dijo:
			
		

> Pues para evitar el rollo con MDP y tensiónes adicionales, convertí el esquema en lo  que veis,  pues con este potente  PDP Darlington seguro que va a funcionar.
> http://img264.imageshack.us/img264/2654/capturer3qx7.jpg
> E l funcionamiento es bastante fácil:
> 1 – batería esta en plena carga, 13.5 V, D1 y D2 abiertos, el biestable en el nivel “1” lógico, llave OI Q2 abierto, carga conectada.
> ...


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 10, 2008)

Ahora si:
¡Bienvenido a foros de electrónica!


----------



## Bobi (Feb 10, 2008)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Ahora si:
> ¡Bienvenido a foros de electrónica!



Gracias, amigo!


----------



## fernandob (Feb 10, 2008)

hola, no me puse a analizar el circuito pero les tiro un comentario:

en lso equipos de luz de emergencia cuando cortan por baja tension de bateria NO REEENGANCHA HASTA QUE vuelven lso 220v.

hay algunos no muy queridos que tienen histeresis .
bueno , generan el problema que describo mas adelante.
para solucionarlo le hice que la histeresis superior (reenganche) sea con un valor de V. alto , tipo 13v que es un valor solo alcanzable por la bateria si alguna fuente exterior la esta cargando.

falla:
mientras la bateria esta bien , o se tiene una buena capacidad A/h todo ok.

pero cuando esta vieja y almacena poco esta se carga y descarga facil.
asi al ponerle una carga la tension baja mucho y desconecta..
al deconectar la tension sube y reconecta.....
y asi tenemos un oscilador de porqueria.

tenganlo en cuenta.

saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 10, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> pero cuando esta vieja


Dejate de joder y tirala.
Desde que la batería se fabrica, se inicia un proceso químico destructivo imparable que acaba con la batería a los 2 años. Los que saben dicen 1 año y 8 meses.
A eso descontale el tiempo que estubo en góndola hasta que fuiste a comprarla.

Si hacemos andar el circuito con baterías viejas como vos queres, al tiempo, 2 de las 4 paredes se ponen "gorditas", después empieza a perder jugo corrosivo, rara vez también explota. No queremos nada de eso.


----------



## galena (Feb 10, 2008)

bueno amigos gracias por todo, ahora solo falta rizar el rizo qiero poner en el punto de acceso que tengo el la sierra un reloj .siiiii un reloj para que pare el circuito cuando no se utilize .es decir por las noches de 2a 6 h que es mui raro que este utilizando internet o por ejenplo en horario de trabajo . el reloj semanal por los dias de fiesta ....


----------



## Bobi (Feb 12, 2008)

Bueno, para los más exigentes un pequeño autómata para desconectar la carga  en el caso de que la batería baja 2 veces en una hora. Carga queda desconectada hasta pujar el botón RESET. Esto sirve más para defender el equipo conectado de las ciclos de conexión – desconexión menudas, y ya en segundo lugar proteja la misma batería
Al aumentar el tiempo (2 o 3) horas de análisis seria mas barato utilizar el PIC de 8 pies,  con el programa considerable, como que sobrepasa las posibilidades de 555 y sus derribantes, y montar un generador con sincronización y divisor encarece la esquema, pero esto es ya una canción diferente, ¡jaaja ¡
Lo de reloj, no comprendí, que quieres de el?  ¿Qué debe hacer? Coméntalo  más precisamente, y veré, que podemos hacer
Un saludo, Bobi


----------



## galena (Feb 12, 2008)

lo del reloj simplemente es para que desconecte el punto de acceso cuando no estoy en casa o por las noches. el punto de acceso esta configuredo como repedidor ya que del ( sitio A a sitio C no se ven las antenas i del sitio B intermedio puedo ver antenas del A y B) el repetidr es el sitio B i tista al punto A 1,5kms i alpunto C (MI CASA) 2kms  en el punto a ay conexion adsl i asi en mi casa tengo internet con la que estoy escriviendo esto .. ,el reloj es para ahorro de baterias


----------



## galena (Mar 2, 2008)

realizado el circuito no me funciona ...help


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 2, 2008)

galena dijo:
			
		

> realizado el circuito no me funciona ...help


Hay un error en el esquema, el TIP140 es NPN, y vos necesitas el PNP (TIP145)


----------



## Bobi (Mar 2, 2008)

> Hay un error en el esquema, el TIP140 es NPN, y vos necesitas el PNP (TIP145)



Puede ser, amigo, es que yo soy de ARMENIA, pues mis proyectos se haceh con transistores y diodos de RUSIA, y por un error tipografico en los catálogos pueden producirse errores como este


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 3, 2008)

Undervoltage detection circuit
Estuve investigando entre las patentes, si hay algo ya hecho. No encontré, pero me parece que tiene que haber un "Hi-side N-MOS driver with undervoltaje lockout", esta nomenclatura la acabo de inventar, pregunto si alguien vió por ahí algo por el estilo.
Esta de Texas Instruments pegó en el palo:
Reverse battery protection device containing power MOSFET


----------



## Bobi (Mar 4, 2008)

galena dijo:
			
		

> realizado el circuito no me funciona ...help



Mira, de que manera no fonciona?, HAy solo 3 partes importantes 
1 Zeners con resistencias - deben cambiarse tensiónes en las salidas de resistencias  al cambiar tensión de entrada del valor minimo a nominal
2 El circuito lógico - debe que cambiarse el estabo del biestable con cambio de tensiónes 
3 Llave conmutador de carga - huede abrirse o no 
dependiedo de lo que no funciona_ se puede dar la resolusion del  problema


----------



## galena (Mar 4, 2008)

este sabado voy a profundizar en el funcionamiento ya te contare cracias Bobi.. SOBRE LAS PATENTES algun circuito intecrado que realize lo expuesto


----------



## Traviato (Mar 6, 2008)

Hola.

No sé si será un poco tarde, ya que el hilo está muy avanzado, pero aquí dejo mi idea.

Se trata de un circuito integrado, el TCA965. Es uno de los llamados discriminador o comparador de ventana y tiene una infinidad de aplicaciones, como podreis ver en el datasheet.


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/97497152/TCA965b.pdf.html
```

Basicamente se compone de unos comparadores de tensión con un ajuste de tensión central y otro de ancho de ventana (histeresis). Dispone de varias salidas que se activan dependiendo de si la tensión analizada está por encima, por debajo o dentro del margen ajustado.

Creo que para el caso del post inicial viene que ni pintado.

Un saludo.


----------



## galena (Mar 28, 2008)

bueno despues de estas fiestas de pascua e stado comprovando tensiones en el circuito son las sigientes ping 1y2 ic tension a 9.8v .1,2v a 9.1v .0v ping 3 ic tension de fuente ping 4. 0v ping 5 igual que ping 3, ping 6 igual que ping3,ping 8, 0v.ping 9 a 12 v de fuente 1,2 v por bajo de 12 v, 0v,ping 10 igual que ping 3 ping 11 igual que 3 , ping 12, 0v ,ping 13 ,0v ,ping 14 tension de fuente   ping =patas ic  sige sin funcionar alguna solucion la tension la vario en la fuente de 10v a13v  ... helpppppppppp


----------



## Gradmaster (Mar 28, 2008)

Utiliza comparadores de tension, usa un capacitor que almacene la tension actual, y cuando la tension de salida sea menor que la del capacitor se desabilita, espero que te sirva.




:La barrera que separa a una buena idea de un gran invento es la constancia.
Fabian Betancourt


----------



## Xabs (Oct 14, 2009)

Alguien tiene el esquema TCA956b.pdf de Traviato... es que el link ya no funciona 

Gracias




Traviato dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> No sé si será un poco tarde, ya que el hilo está muy avanzado, pero aquí dejo mi idea.
> 
> ...


----------



## bralin (Oct 15, 2009)

Vereis este circuito es muy util sobre todo para mi caravana que va equipada con dos motores en cada rueda y con un mando a distancia controlo los motores. El problema que tenemos los campistas es que estos motores los alimentamos con una bateria de 95ah, y a veces se nos descarga demasiado la bateria hasta que no funcionan los motores. Los motores tienen consumos desde 40 a 100 Ah. este circuito podria aguantar toda esa corriente?


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 15, 2009)

Hola.
La hoja de datos o datasheet del TCA965B la encuentras aquí: http://member.ic37.com/icasp/pdf_open.asp?id=736887_896224

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## PJ3 (Abr 24, 2010)

galena dijo:


> realizado el circuito no me funciona ...help



¿Llego a funcionar este circuito? Es para empezar con el montaje directamente 

Saludos

No se si alguien podria decirme si es correcto el montaje del circuito o sigue habiendo algun error.

Saludos


----------



## marcpousm (Dic 10, 2010)

Hola hace tiempo que no hay actividad en este tema, pero para completarlo con mi primer aporte cuelgo el circuito propuesto por uno de los usuarios de este foro ligeramente mejorado y verificado ya que actualmente esta funcionando. Tiene una proteccion contra sobretension tambien. Por encima de 12V el zener protege fundiendo el fusible.
Saludos


----------



## Jorge Carazzo (Ene 26, 2013)

Chicos, buscando en el foro, un circuito que me protegiera una batería para evitar su descarga completa, encontre el circuito adjunto, que un forero (Bobi) subió hace ya unos años. El problema es que lo hice, pero simplemente no funciona y no llego a darme cuenta el por que ?
Alguién me puede ayudar ?. Desde ya, gracias a todos.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 26, 2013)

Hola.

Tiene que publicar el circuito.

chao. 
elaficionado


----------



## Jorge Carazzo (Ene 26, 2013)

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Jorge Carazzo (Ene 29, 2013)

Chicos, realice el circuito adjunto, pero no logro hacer andar la etapa de los zener. Con 13,5v de alimentación, obtengo 3.9v entre d1 y r1 y 2.8 V entre d2 y r2. El resto del circuito funciona bien, aunque en mi proyecto elimine q1, cambie r6 por una de 10k y conecte el emisor de q2 a masa y la carga la puse entre el colector de q2 y el positivo. El biestable formado con el cd4011 funciona muy bien.
Puede ser que me hayan vendido mal los zener ?
Hay forma de probar la tensión de zener solo con un multímetro ?
Desde y, agradezco a todos.


----------

